# The curse of the Gambler Shot :)



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi folks, yesterday I posted a video of my attempt to earn the Gambler Shot Badge. I failed it but the shot was very close to get the Gambler and it was funny too so I decided to post it here.
Today, when I check the videos of yesterday trying to decide if some of them deserve to dom't be erased, I've found this video.
I think it is closer to get the Gambler than the video I've posted yesterday. Enough to talk about curse   
Enjoy it


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Close call my friend. I have had quite a few of those but no light yet. Great slinging as always. Also what size ammo are ya using ?

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

BC-Slinger said:


> Close call my friend. I have had quite a few of those but no light yet. Great slinging as always. Also what size ammo are ya using ?
> 
> Cheers
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Thanks Matt 
I used 10mm steel because think with 8mm it's too hard to cut the card...maybe I have to down a bit the speed...


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > Close call my friend. I have had quite a few of those but no light yet. Great slinging as always. Also what size ammo are ya using ?
> ...


You definitely want to keep the speed as high as you can IMO. I would keep what you are doing it is just a matter of time. Two close calls in two days is good.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

BC-Slinger said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > BC-Slinger said:
> ...


In one day!!! This is a video of yesterday (italian time) just 4 cards later 
In the video of yesterday there was the Queen of hearts then the King, the ace of spades, the 2 of spades and the 3...about 10 minutes later lol


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

That was some mighty fine shootin'.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Yosemite Sam said:


> That was some mighty fine shootin'.


Thank a lot Sam


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent shooting! I agree with BC-Slinger. You want to keep your ammo speed up ... it will be easier to get that match strike AND get the card cut.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Talking about gambles, I bet that you are close to do the trick!! Nice shooting!!

And I used the same song for one of my videos!! :rofl:

Cheers!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh man, I can't believe that thing didn't light!!!!! Must have been a dud. Great shot!!!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Update the curse 
When this nice shot came again in my mind, I thought would be nice to have a screenshot of the card cutting with the smoking match, so I downloaded an app to capture that screenshot.
I was very surprise whe I whatch the video frame by frame!
There is a comet star! 
I post few screenshot
Enjoy them:


----------

